# Frage/n zu Backup & Restore



## mrcst4bs (30. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

*vorab:* 
hatte letztens ein Problem und mich darauf hin entschlossen Backups zu ziehen & neu aufzusetzen. (http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/ubuntu-ispc3-banversuch-5547/)

Server wurde gestern aufgesetzt, basierend auf: The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Courier [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
ISPConfig Version: *3.0.4.3*

Dazu habe ich nun einige Fragen:
*1.* Habe eben folgenden Thread gelesen: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...-3-3-3-0-4-3-mail-vhost-und-db-probleme-5567/
Ich hab von Ende Januar noch ein komplettes Backup von der 3.0.3.3-er Version inkl. DB & /etc-Ordner(bis auf die Webseiten und den DB-Content dieser hat sich dort nix verändert, denke das bekomme ich hin). 

Ist es möglich die 3.3.0.4-er Version ohne größere Umstände mit dem Backup auf die ältere Version zurückzusetzen?
> Wenn ja, wie stell ich das an? 
> Wenn nicht, welche Alternative hab ich?

*3.* Im Netz hab ich 2 Dinge gefunden, würde gern Feedback dazu haben um zu wissen ob/womit ich richtig liege:
- http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...ckup-bzw-serverumzug-und-kundentransfer-3186/
- Backup script for ISPConfig 3 - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

*2.* Nach der Installation fehlt mir phpmyadmin, habe im Netz gelesen das dafür vorab ein vHost eingerichtet werden muss, stimmt das?


Soweit, 
vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Zeit!

Lg


----------



## Till (30. März 2012)

1) Ja, das geht. Du musst die DB einspielen, dann in den beiden ispconfig config.inc.php Dateien die Versionsnummer auf 3.0.3.3 zurücksetzen und dann ispconfig erneut auf 3.0.4.3 updaten.

2) Wie lautet die Frage?

3) Nein, da stimmt nicht. Du musst phpmyadmin einfach  nur installieren und während der Installation angeben dass apt phpmyadmin für apache konfigurieren soll. Wenn Du das vergessen hast, dann reconfiguriere das Paket mit dpkg-reconfigure


----------



## mrcst4bs (30. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, 



> 1) Ja, das geht. Du musst die DB einspielen, dann in den beiden ispconfig config.inc.php Dateien die Versionsnummer auf 3.0.3.3 zurücksetzen und dann ispconfig erneut auf 3.0.4.3 updaten.


Welche tables darf ich da ersetzen & welche nicht? 
Ich verstehe nicht warum du beide ispc config Dateien meinst, mein Backup hat die 3033-er, aktuell auf dem Root ist die 3034-er.
Könnte nun via PMA die alte Datenbank einspielen und vergleichen, ist die Version _nur_ in der sys_config Tabelle abgelegt?



> 2) Wie lautet die Frage?


Lautete ob ich bei meiner Suche im Netz ggf schon auf eine passende Antwort gestoßen bin, diese nur nicht verstehe.



> 3) Nein, da stimmt nicht. Du musst phpmyadmin einfach nur installieren und während der Installation angeben dass apt phpmyadmin für apache konfigurieren soll. Wenn Du das vergessen hast, dann reconfiguriere das Paket mit dpkg-reconfigure




```
# dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin
Reinstall phpmyadmin -> no
Web server to reconfig -> apache2
dbconfig-common: writing config to /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf
Replacing config file /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php with new version
```
Wie komme ich dann jetzt da dran? 
> Bei http://<server-ip>/phpmyadmin bekomme ich weiterhin ein 404.
Gut >.< steht zzt wohl doch zu sehr aufm Schlauch - habs gelöst:

```
cd /var/www
sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ phpmyadmin
```

Soweit,
Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (30. März 2012)

> Welche tables darf ich da ersetzen & welche nicht?
> Ich verstehe nicht warum du beide ispc config Dateien meinst, mein Backup hat die 3033-er, aktuell auf dem Root ist die 3034-er.
> Könnte nun via PMA die alte Datenbank einspielen und vergleichen, ist die Version _nur_ in der sys_config Tabelle abgelegt?


Du erstezt die komplette db, nicht einzelne tables und lässt danach ein update rüber laufen, damit die alten tables aktualisiert werden.



> Lautete ob ich bei meiner Suche im Netz ggf schon auf eine passende Antwort gestoßen bin, diese nur nicht verstehe.


Ob eine Antwort richtig ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen ohne die frage zu kennen. Oder kannst Du mir sagen ob die Antwort "Rot" oder "Blau" richtig ist, wenn ich Dir nicht sage nach was ich gefragt habe?


----------



## mrcst4bs (30. März 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Du erstezt die komplette db, nicht einzelne tables und lässt danach ein update rüber laufen, damit die alten tables aktualisiert werden.


Alles klar, werd ich versuchen.



Zitat von Till:


> Ob eine Antwort richtig ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen ohne die frage zu kennen. Oder kannst Du mir sagen ob die Antwort "Rot" oder "Blau" richtig ist, wenn ich Dir nicht sage nach was ich gefragt habe?


Ich bezog mich dabei auf die beiden Links welche ich angehängt hab, ist nun aber auch egal - werd die Migration des Backups zur neuen DB nun versuchen, melde mich dann zurück.


Danke soweit,


----------



## mrcst4bs (30. März 2012)

So, habe nach einigen Fehlversuchen ISPC nochmal komplett gekillt.

Danach mir von sourceforge die 3-er Version geholt, diese Installiert, dort mein DB Backup eingespielt und anschließend auf die 4-er aktualisert.

Das Webinterface steht, die DB und alle Daten sind drin - werden die Vhosts und Mailkonten nun per Cron vom ISPC wieder erstellt oder muss ich dort noch nach helfen?

Danke im Voraus & schönen WE Beginn 

PS/Edit: Sry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## Till (31. März 2012)

> Das Webinterface steht, die DB und alle Daten sind drin - werden die Vhosts und Mailkonten nun per Cron vom ISPC wieder erstellt oder muss ich dort noch nach helfen?


Die Verzeichnisse musst Du an sich vom bisherigen Server rüber kopieren. Wenn Du sie nicht mehr hast dann kannst Du auch jede Webseite und jede Mailbox editieren, einen Wert ändern und speichern damit der Eintrag neu angelegt wird.


----------



## mrcst4bs (2. Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Infos, 

Scheint soweit nun alles wieder online zu sein, hab am WE selbst ein wenig mehr rum getestet & hab nun ein besseres Gefühl & bessere Kenntnis vom System.

Soweit, 
vielen Dank für den Support hier im Board


----------

